# LCD-TV mit Doppeltuner gesucht



## DaRealMC (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Bin auf der Suche nach einem anständigen LCD-TV im 32" Bereich und auch nicht zu teuer.
Habe schon von sehr vielen gehört, dass der Samsung LE32R32 absoluter Hammer für den Preis ist.
Nur leider möchte ich auch ab und zu 2 TV-Sender parallel schauen (Meistens kommt ja echt nur Müll im TV aber manchmal kommen gleich 2 Dinge, die man sehen will -> Film und ChampionsLeage z.B.)
Absolute Bedingung natürlich dass er HDready (720p) ist. Eigentlich so, wie das Modell von Samsung, nur mit Doppeltuner halt 
LG bietet auch Geräte in der Größenordnung an, aber von denen habe ich nur negatives gehört. Hersteller wie Sony sind mir schlicht zu teuer :-(

Vlt. weiß ja doch einer was...


----------



## Maik (24. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich denke, dass das Thema im Forum für "Videotechnik, Video-Hardware & Codecs" besser platziert ist, als im Forum für "Kino & Filme".


----------



## Spranta (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo ich kann dir den  	
Technisat HD - 32 Vision Opal LCD Fernseher mit Kontrastscheibe empfehelen. Kostet allerdings ein bisschen. Hier kannste ihn z.b. kaufen
http://www.antennentechnik.de/Shopx...n-Opal-LCD-Fernseher-mit-Kontrastscheibe.html


----------

